

Seam Carving Demo in Flash - swies
http://swieskowski.net/carve/
Don't worry, it's not another link to the (very cool) video.
======
ivankirigin
Nice! I was thinking about making something like this for DevHouseBoston.

~~~
edu
Why don't you try to implement it nativeley for Firefox?

~~~
ivankirigin
That's a good idea. I didn't think of it.

